

U.S. attorney: Criticism of Aaron Swartz prosecution is 'unfair' - declan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57570635-38/u.s-attorney-criticism-of-aaron-swartz-prosecution-is-unfair/

======
DamnYuppie
Those who are doing the oppressing always find it "unfair" when the persecuted
speak out against them.

------
nonamegiven
Unfair.

Do you hear that? It's the world's smallest violin, smuggled in to prison in a
body cavity.

